# Hello from the Canadian Prairies!



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Not exactly known for our sailing, but a dream has to start somewhere 

A little about myself - I am a total noob when it comes to sailboating; I can barely swim. But my hubby has always dreamed of owning a sailboat and doing some long trips. Therefore, I am determined to get off my landlubber butt and get into the water. Problem is, I know *nothing * about sailing. I'm trying to do some research online but thus far, I've been distracted by some of the boat manufacturers and their slick websites  I'm such a girl :laugher

Anywho, just wanted to stop in and say HI and learn as much as I can about sailboating and probably ask lots of questions.....my first being: is this an expensive hobby????  (an no one quote me JP Morgan's "If you have to ask, you cant afford it" bit.....cuz I'm asking anyways!)

Cheers,
PiscesGirl aka PG


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Welcome. Like anything, it can be an expensive hobby. But buying and operating a modest sized boat need not be terribly expensive. If you're willing to do your own work, you can economize quite a bit. A side benefit to owning a more reasonably sized boat is that you can ignore all the threads on sailnet related to TV's and microwaves.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome to Sailnet. Great attitude!!


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

Greetings,

You can spend a lot on a sailboat, or a little. I have as much fun sailing our dinghy as I do our big boat. I just can't fit a BBQ on it.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

PiscesGirl said:


> Not exactly known for our sailing, but a dream has to start somewhere
> 
> A little about myself - I am a total noob when it comes to sailboating; I can barely swim. But my hubby has always dreamed of owning a sailboat and doing some long trips. Therefore, I am determined to get off my landlubber butt and get into the water. Problem is, I know *nothing * about sailing. I'm trying to do some research online but thus far, I've been distracted by some of the boat manufacturers and their slick websites  I'm such a girl :laugher
> 
> ...


Hello from another Prairie Sailor (Calgary)

There are lots of us. Calgary has three yacht clubs, plus a few sailing organizations like the Foothills Association of Cruising Sailors. Many of the boats in the charter fleets in BC belong to prairie folks. Much of the charter clientele is also from prairies.

As an instructor, I am often asked why I live in Calgary. My standard answer is "this is where my clients are."

The is an old adage that if you want to expereince racing vicariously, stand in a cold shower and tear up $100 bills.  That appllies to big boat racing, rather than what you might do.

Sailing can be as expensive as you wish to make. There is a large fleet of San Juan 21's in Calgary that race every Wednesday during the summer. As a "vintage" boat they are not expensive to own or maintain. If you want to sail "for free" they are always looking for crew. 
Which part of the prairies are you in? I can give you names of some clubs which can help you.

Jack


----------



## MisterBilge (Dec 3, 2008)

Hey PG
Boats are like airplanes & cars. The smaller ones are more fun to sail/fly/drive. The learning curve skyrockets, as was demonstrated by a couple of 23 24 yr old guys who, on a lark, found a boat on the internet here in Vermont and kept it at our club (they were up from Atlanta.) 
While dinghying by, they offered me beer to teach them to sail, and by the end of the season they took their 27 ft sloop from just S of Montreal to Vieques...just E of Puerto Rico. I recommend a more gradual approach, eh?


----------



## SteveRobison (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi PG, just thought I say hi and best of luck.


----------



## curtdave9 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi PG,

Welcome to the forum, hope you enjoy stay on forum.


----------

